# Solved: Best Router for long distance?



## coryvance (May 23, 2005)

I am wanting to know what the best router is for long distance... My uncle is wanting to set up a wireless network at his summer camp but the main internet plug in is at his house which is on the camp site but is about 1000ft. Anyone know if there is any router out there that would work or any ideas on how to make it work? thanks!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Ethernet has a limitation - 100 meters or 328 feet thats only 1/3rd what your needing.

Try something like this -

http://www.dceexpress.com/Patton_Ethernet_Extenders.htm

I have not used it but have seen it many times.

you also could do fiber optics....


----------



## coryvance (May 23, 2005)

and if he went with this option it would be wireless right?

what is fiber optics? not to familar with it.


----------



## coryvance (May 23, 2005)

Here i found this one it says

"The Gateway Router uses the wireless 802.11g 2.4GHz standard to offer you the widest working range-upto 1800 feet-and greater interoperability in mixed networking environments."

http://www.gigapc.com/index.asp?page=Routers&product=110878


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Erp didn't read wireless... been a long day. both my solutions were wired.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Just rememeber wireless ranges are impacted based upon a number of factors including weather, emf, walls, other wireless technologies (I.E. wireless phones). Just to name some of the possibilities. So wherever you see a max range advertised be a little wary.

I can't tell you what has the best range because I try to steer people away from wireless.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I've used the Linksys wireless router with SRX with matching network cards in one location that was farily spread out. 

With the previous G adapters, single strength was pretty low. After changing to the new supposedly better product, the signal strength went up to over 90% and they haven't have problems for a month or so now. Was more expensive but they needed the distance and couldn't run a cable between the two buildings.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've run 802.11b about 3/4 a mile with a pair of Cantenna units and standard Linksys hardware. If you have line of sight between the two locations, 1000 feet shouldn't be an issue. However, any obstructions will REALLY cut down the range.


----------



## coryvance (May 23, 2005)

the only think thats in the way really is just trees... 

Bob Cerelli, you said "After changing to the new supposedly better product, the signal strength went up to over 90% and they haven't have problems for a month or so now. Was more expensive but they needed the distance and couldn't run a cable between the two buildings." 

what product are you talking about? The router doesnt have to be one of those little ones that you get for a home or anything im refering to anything possible.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

The router was:
Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router with SRX

http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...825933&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper

It was the size of a typical home router. Something like $100.

The configuration was they had a regular access point (G) that was going through three walls and a chain link fence. By the time it made it to the remote computers, the Internet connection was at best pretty poor. Not the best configuration but at least the new router solved their problem.


----------



## coryvance (May 23, 2005)

Now with that router can any one with a wireless card or build in wireless access it? 

Is there any way i can find out it would work before we get it because i dont want to get it and then it not work. Maybe if i email Linksys they could tell me.

Are there longer antenas to make the range longer? i know i have seen bigger antenas for wider range but im not sure if they work or anything.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You can have more than one connection at a time. This particular office only had five computers but you could certainly have more.

You might check with Linksys to make sure the distance you need would work. I would also recommend purchasing it from a store that will have something like a two week return policy with no restocking fee. 

Or have you looked at the Cantenna Johnwill suggested. Or is there too much in the way.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If there's a number of trees in the way, I think any wireless solution based on standard 802.11g/b hardware will probably be pretty "iffy".


----------



## coryvance (May 23, 2005)

i was told to check out Cisco. I check out there site and found this.

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/ps5861/index.html

I dont really understand what it is.

What is a access point?
What is a bridge?
Whats the differance between these and a wireless router?
Would this product work for what im wanting to do?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I didn't realize that you has $1000-1500 to spend on solving this problem  you should try pricing the Cisco hardware before you go too far down that road...


----------



## coryvance (May 23, 2005)

i was just figure some things out... i havnt bought anything yet.

i do have another idea not sure if it will work or not.

The camp and my uncles house that we are wanting to do this to is on the same phone line. he doesnt plug into a modem he plugs stright into the wall jack type thing.

what if we put one of those type of jack things for ethernet on main camp in the office were the phone is and set up a wireless router there? is it possible?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

To answer your questions



> What is a access point?


A wireless access point is a unit that allows wireless clients to connect into a network



> What is a bridge?


A bridge is a unit that changes media from one communication type to another I.E. wireless to wired.



> Whats the differance between these and a wireless router?


A wireless router usually is a major component in the network that usually has a firewall and DHCP among other items (usually not found in an access point)



> Would this product work for what im wanting to do?


If you have an existing network and just want to "branch" off it with a wireless portion on the same network than yes.... if your wanting to make a brand new network you probably want to get a wireless router.

Also note that SOME people like to use a wireless router as a wireless access point as most can have that DHCP and stuff disabled. But you can't go the other way and make a Wireless access point be a wireless router.


----------



## coryvance (May 23, 2005)

i didnt know if anyone saw this bc i havnt got a reply yet so im gonna repost it

i do have another idea not sure if it will work or not.

The camp and my uncles house that we are wanting to do this to is on the same phone line. he doesnt plug into a modem he plugs stright into the wall jack type thing.

what if we put one of those type of jack things for ethernet on main camp in the office were the phone is and set up a wireless router there? is it possible?


----------

